# Harvesting colostrum



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,
I am 36+5 with gestational diabetes and have been trying to harvest colostrum. I'm due to be induced on 10/5 at 38w exactly. 
I'm not getting even a glisten of anything and I'm really worried that I won't have any colostrum for top ups or any milk after the baby is born.
Is there anything I can do?
Thank you x


----------

